

Show HN: Alienfeed – A Reddit terminal client - eastgaw
https://github.com/jawerty/AlienFeed

======
joosters
Looks good! But a couple of suggestions:

$ alienfeed funny -o 11 -l 11

Why do you need the '-l 11' argument here, surely the program can figure out
you want more than ten items if you are asking for the eleventh one?

Also, it might be a good idea to provide a way of downloading by submission ID
rather than number. After all, new submissions might appear (or the list may
change order) between running the inital list display command and then
entering the additional link open command.

------
pkrumins
Also see reddit top.

[1] [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/follow-reddit-from-the-
console/](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/follow-reddit-from-the-console/)

[2] [https://github.com/pkrumins/reddit-
top](https://github.com/pkrumins/reddit-top)

------
Gurrewe
What about viewing comments? The comments on Reddit are often better then the
actual links.

